# Officially Introducing Skylar, Kaitlyn, and Zane!



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

It has been a little touch and go for us here, but I feel comfortable introducing to you all my three little stooges- Skylar ( female buff tabby), Kaitlyn (female tortishell), and Zane (male orange tiger)!

These little monsters are about a month old. Zane is 31 days old, and his two little sisters, who miraculously survived a late birth 2 days later, are 29 days old. Their big brother, Ryleigh, passed suddenly a few days ago, r.i.p but I'm doing all I can to ensure these guy's health. The vet is practically their second home! The whole staff knows them. LOL

Their mama is an FIV positive, very ill stray that birthed in our garden, so we've nursed her and the babies back to health (well, semi-health for mama) but pulled the kittens off of her early. We started bottle feeding at 3 weeks and they're doing great, thankfully. I hated to do it, but they were pulling mama down badly. My Chiweenie dog has taken over as their surrogate mama. hahaha

PREPARE FOR CUTE OVERLOAD.










Kaitlyn is everyone's favorite because of her beautiful coloring. She will be longhaired and seems to have persian in her. What a lovebug but dang she is FAST and persistent when she wants to come out and play!!!









(she looks like a wild lion cub! haha)


























Skylar is definitely the feistiest of the group. She fought the hardest about being a bottle baby, she attacks her siblings in their sleep, she has no problem hissing at vets, me, dogs, or her toys, and spitting at us, and she plays with EVERYTHING at only a month old!









ZANE is literally the most photogenic little chub chub ever. Check out these pictures!



























I hope you've enjoyed the pictures of my little devils!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cuteness Overload!
Great Pictures, Precious Babies!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They are precious babies!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

They are too cute! Good for you taking care of these little ones!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my, I got a bit of flashback moments when my two were tiny (though not as tiny as these kitties), lol. They are so lovely to look at!:love2


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

oooh they are just adorable.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Well that just brightens my day!


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

Omg adorable xx


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

Awwww! Your little Skylar is exactly what I imagined my cat Toru looked like when she was a kitten lol. So adorable, and all so uniquely different from the other. Can't wait to see photos as they grow up!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Skylar: :luv The cutest little buff fuzzball! 
Zane: :luv Look at the tummy spots!!!! OMG. The pic of him in the sun is to die for. 
Kaitlyn: :luv That little stripe right down the middle of her nose is precious.


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks all! They're a ton of fun and love their porch playtime. Otherwise they live in the bathtub or large dog crate because I have a giant, very excitable dog thst isn't good with babies, a big black cat who hasnt seen another cat in 4 years, and birds xD recipe for disaster!

Kaitlyn just started lapping milk from a bowl. They're all so funny. I feed 4 x a day and they know my voice. If they hear me all 3 squeal at the top of their lungs and battle to be first to eat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

KeepingHope, 
How is everyone doing? Update please!
(((HUGS))) for you!
All Paws Crossed for babies!
Sharon


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

OI, sorry I've been horrible about updates! I have been studying for finals for the past few weeks and the last weeks of school are always hectic. I'll be done on Monday!

The kittens are fabulous. They turn eight weeks old on Sunday (Zane) and Tuesday (the ladies.) They're all flea and worm free now and so have been allowed to have full-house privileges after meals 3x a day for about an hour, and they are so funny! It doesn't even matter that they don't have a mama to teach them normal kitty things, they do everything our full grown cat does. They love pestering my poor small dogs (keeping them away from my big boy though) and racing each other around the house, over the couch, up the cat tower....ALL DAY. I can't believe they're already 8 weeks old. We still haven't found any adopters but they'll be ready to go in about 2 weeks to people who understand the possibility of FIV and are willing to test them. Otherwise they'll stay with me til 4 months to be tested, but then they're less adoptable because of their size.

They're all eating wet food and are starting to sample dry food. Zane insists that he's a dog and should eat the dog food though so we have to watch him! hahaha. 

I'll take and share some videos/pictures after finals on Monday. They're getting so big!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

KeepingHope, 
YAY! Thanks for the update! 
Will be looking forward to some pictures! 
Good Luck with your Finals!
Sharon


----------



## ChaplainSD (Jan 12, 2015)

I cannot handle cuteness of this magnitude!

Zane's cuteness might give me a reason to make my wife mad at me. I must have an orange cat now! 

That's a very adorable furry family you got there. I hope they all pull through all the medical issues just fine. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

so cute!

I already laid claim on Kaitlyn..should I toss more stamps at the screen so you can mail her to me?


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

I couldn't resist pictures today! Ignore any glimpses of me, I'm sick as heck right now. lol

This is from about 2 weeks ago.
http://vid1117.photobucket.com/albums/k592/asylumescapee95/Growing Up 004_zpspd3i3grw.mp4

And this video is from a few minutes ago!
http://vid1117.photobucket.com/albums/k592/asylumescapee95/Growing Up 027_zpshx55adtk.mp4

BotanyBlack- ROAD TRIP! Come get her!!! hahaha. I'm so worried about what kinds of homes these little angels (devils) are going to go to.

I love having a rainbow of kittens- most of the others I've rescued have been black, which is fine, but I'm in LOVE with Skylar's Buff Tabby color.

Miss Kaitlyn:









"Ew mom, not in front of the camera!"









She really reminds me of a little doll with her face and silky long hair. She's a total lover too, will just come up to your lap, nuzzle you, and start purring unlike her hooligan brother and sister. She also quietly entertains herself with pipecleaners and balls while the other two destroy the house. LOL. She was the runt and is still leaner than the others but she is 100% healthy so far. I call her "Squatty Body" because she's got short legs and a flatter face. I'm thinking maybe she has Persian in there.


Zane, or "Zaney Wayney". He's a total sweetie and he follows his sisters into trouble constantly. hahaha. Beautiful coat and big eyes, and his favorite toy is a little jack that he found. He is very protective of his food though...hahaha. He isn't past growling at his sisters to protect his meal. 

He's gonna be a BIG boy! Already over 2 lbs.









"EW SHE KISSED MY FACE. DID YOU SEE THAT. My buds better not be watching...."



















Skylar!!! She is the epitome of "cat." hahaha. She does what she wants when she wants and is as brave as all get out. She isn't one for cuddling but she LOVES to play with me. She has no fear of the dogs and will chase my poor pomeranian all over the house trying to engage him in play. He's 12 and very peeved at me for bringing more critters in the house...LOL. But he's ever the gentleman to her as she eats his tail. She was the first to explore the rest of the house, the first on the cat tower, the first to try dry food....go Skylar! haha



























Kitty Sammich!!!!










They all get along together really well and they're so much fun! They're my stress reliever during finals. lol. And now that their diet is sorted out we're not really having any potty problems, thank goodness. They go in at the end of the week for their first vaccinations. Shhhh :thumb


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

KeepingHope, 
You have done an exceptional job with these guys! Bless you!
Absolutely Adorable! 
Sharon


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

You have done awesome. I love the torti's half masked face. 

But I may be biased a bit.. HEHE "squat Body"! I called this one "Plushy Butt"










when I got her she was









that last pic... yo got such a perfect action shot.


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh poor baby! She's absolutely beautiful. I love torti color and I'm really curious what Kaitlyn will end up looking like as an adult. It's so interesting to me because she looked coal black when she was born and hardly even moving....and as she got older orange, yellow, beige, and white started to appear. I love her little paw!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

How gorgeous! The pale one - champagne tabby? - reminds me so much of the late, great Shadow!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow they grow so fast don't they! So precious :heart


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks! 

Is a champagne tabby the same as a buffy tabby or are they different? And if they are how can I tell which Skylar is? I'd never heard of either (like I said I've always had plain black cats) and I was just going by the vet's words. She told me she is buff tabby. But she also referred to Kaitlyn as a calico and she is NOT a calico! Unless I'm crazy...

Either way I just love their coats. And Zane has two perfect rows of circles down his belly. So cute!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

KeepingHope said:


> she also referred to Kaitlyn as a calico and she is NOT a calico! Unless I'm crazy...


some people refer to any torti with even a spot of white on them as a Calico... I had people insist that Gypsy (that pic) was one because she had white on her. I considered her a Torti with white since her primary coloration was black. Where as I consider one with white primary and colored spots a calico.. Torties have colors that run together and a Calico's colors are more defined - separate and definable spots

But I just smiled and nodded after awhile..it is the same color mutation anyway.


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh ok! Well in that case she could be referred to one then. She has white on half of a paw, a few speckles on her nose and the back of her head, and a white undercoat (so the hair looks black but you part it and there is grey/white). None of it is conspicuous and all the stops are super small so she seems Torti to me. But yeah it doesn't particularly matter. Her little face stripe is so kissable. haha


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, any tri-color doesn't make a calico - usually there is a big mass of white (think a globe where the blue part is) - with the spots of orange/black (buff/blue in dilute).



BotanyBlack said:


> But I just smiled and nodded after awhile..it is the same color mutation anyway.


And this! Exactly. It's a beautiful cat who gives and receives love - semantics are only just the stuff of forum back-and-forth.


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

Omg, those babies are adorable! Just what i needed to start my day off with!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it time for updated pics yet? I mean, it's been at least a week...  

They're all so adorable.


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

haha, will do! I'll try to get some pictures Saturday; I've been working ridiculous hours and had zero time to be on the computer. They're growing like weeds!!! They just had their second round of kitten shots yesterday. They're all so friendly that as the vet was vaccinating them they were purring and trying to lick him. lol! Gotta love bottle babies!

My dog wants to pack up and leave the house though. They utterly torment her,steal her tennis balls, and pounce on her while she's running to fetch!


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

sorry for the delay!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I hadn't noticed that the coloring on Kaitlyn's face matches the coloring on her paws! How sweet is that?!  I see Zane is doing his male kitten model act, and Skylar's got the hugest and cutest ears ever.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you. I enjoyed the photos very much.


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

Isnt it cool?! Love her pattern. She has turned a little rogue fun huh so she better be glad she's cute! Hahaha. she has decided that eating our hand a good idea. Crazy baby!

Zane is SO photogenic and I swear he knows they were taking pictures because he comes running over. LOL. he is a total love bug too. I am so tempted to take him to college with me and just pay be outrageous pet fee. 

and Skyler is hilarious! we call her our radar kitty. she reminds me of those egyptian sphinx statues!


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

Kaitlyn has found herself a home!  She leaves next Wednesday after her last set of shots.

Also, the vet is the one who sexed the kittens for us, at 3 days old. But for a while I've been reaaaally thinking Skylar is a male. "She" looks a heck of a lot like her brother Zane, and now that they're 11 weeks old I'm 99.99% sure the vet was wrong. We'll verify that on Wednesday, but if so....we need a new name. hahaha


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, so glad to hear that Kaitlyn's going to have a home! 

Well, Skylar seems fairly neutral...it wouldn't be the first time, though, that a name change was necessary! It must be pretty hard to tell at only 3 days!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

KeepingHope said:


> Kaitlyn has found herself a home!


Good for Kaitlyn though kinda sad to see the cutie go. But any word on little Skylars gender? Seems like the most amusing kitten of the three to me with all the hissing at everybody haha.


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh sorry, I never did update that! I was correct, and Skylar is male. Which I don't mind at all....neutering is cheaper than spaying. 

Kaitlyn is in her new home and has settled right into to the good life in a huge house with one other cat (FIV vaccinated) and a chihuahua. She plays with the dog all day and has a ton of toys, a glittery collar, and a new name....Hobo! LOL.

We still have the two boys. I've put word out all over to offer them up to good homes for free, but I'm having a very tough time finding anyone suitable. I have not put them on Craigslist because I really don't like the idea of rehoming possible FIV cats over something like that. I have flyers out at every vets office within 10 miles of here though, facebook posts, flyers at my church, etc. But no luck yet. The boys are 13 weeks old now. 

But they are doing very well! They are TOTAL hams. Zane has become a lap cat type guy, and he is constantly coming up to cuddle with me, arch against me, head butt me, sit on my computer and destract me, try to steal my food, etc. He pretty much purrs 24/7. Skylar is more aloof but he is HILARIOUS to watch. He tolerates me petting and holding him but he spends the rest of the day battling all of his toys and carrying them around in his mouth like a dog, growling at his brother when he gets too close to his toys, getting himself into trouble, etc. He's a stunning cat and while he IS a more 'typical' aloof cat he's not mean at all. He just makes sure you know that it is privilege to cuddle with him. He'll play with you all day though! lol

They have their last kitten shots on Tuesday, then they should be good. In 2-3 weeks they can be tested for FIV, which I am worried about, but I'm trying not to let it get to me too much. I just hope I can find them homes. I'd love to keep them but my dog is just NOT good with small animals and has attacked cats before, and we have to always keep them seperate. I"m also about to leave for a university in 6 months. I've considered taking Zane with me, I'm not sure how logical that would be since I'll be living in an apartment going to school and working full time, so he'd be alone a lot. And there is a $300 pet fee. But if we can't find them homes by the time I leave my dad says they'll go to a shelter which I can't bear the thought of. Any ideas on where else I can advertise them?

Pictures.

Skylar








Zane








They felt kind of yucky after their shots


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww their so cute! But have you tried contacting local rescue groups/shelters and asking if they would do a courtesy listing. I wouldn't offer them as as "free" period though.

Cats do fine alone but is there any way you could take both? I know how those pet fees are though my apartment has one too plus $35 a month pet rent.


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

Great idea! I will do that tomorrow.

Honestly I really can't even afford to take ONE with me much less two, especially if they are FIV+, because I fully self-support myself. I have a phenomenal job here in Houston that allows me to have extra money for caring for the kittens, but I will have to leave the job to go across the state and while I plan to work, I'll likely make minimum wage and be barely able to afford insurance for my car and my apartment/utilities, much less school or kittens  I would love to take one or both, but I feel like if at all possible it isn't the best choice for them.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the cuteness overload warning! Was squee-ing and awww-ing all throughout  

Zane's definitely photogenic, look at that wee fluffy belly! 

Sorry I don't know much about rescues and shelters but I really hope they get adopted into happy homes


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

KeepingHope said:


> Great idea! I will do that tomorrow.
> 
> Honestly I really can't even afford to take ONE with me much less two, especially if they are FIV+, because I fully self-support myself. I have a phenomenal job here in Houston that allows me to have extra money for caring for the kittens, but I will have to leave the job to go across the state and while I plan to work, I'll likely make minimum wage and be barely able to afford insurance for my car and my apartment/utilities, much less school or kittens  I would love to take one or both, but I feel like if at all possible it isn't the best choice for them.



Aww that's unfortunate but I had a feeling that was the case. I hope a rescue is able to help you out maybe with a little luck they'll be able to find a home together.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I was thinking and I am sure some of the no kill shelters there are like one we have in Dubai where the cats live in foster homes a bit like you are doing with the kittens. They then have adoption days where you can book a space and take the kittens along to show to potential adoptees. It might be worth asking if it's possible to do that. Then you can meet the potential adopter and even state a preference they go together.


----------



## KeepingHope (Mar 14, 2015)

No luck yet with rehoming the lovely boys  but I'm keeping hope! (hehe) They're 17 weeks old now, and have an appointment to be neutered next week. They're best friends and very handsome. Skylar is such a beautiful boy, he takes my breath away sometimes...and Zane is just 100% sweetheart. Always the first to greet me in the morning, always the first in my lap to cuddle.

They're technically old enough for FIV testing now, but the vet suggested waiting another 2 or 3 weeks, so I suppose we'll be doing that. She said the last thing she wants is to give them a false positive. But she says they look GREAT, 100% healthy right now, and they're big boys!!! Skylar is 6 lbs 5 oz, Zane is 6 lbs 3 oz, and neither are fat- just BIG. She said daddy must have been huge, and judging by their size at 4 months old I tend to agree o.o when she got them out of their carrier the first thing she said was "WHAT are you feeding them?! Miracle Grow?" :lol:

They're getting so BIG. Where did my teeny tiny wittle bottle babies go?! STOP GROWING UP. :crying


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww their so cute but wow their huge lol.


----------



## KittyWell (Jun 11, 2015)

I just died of CUTE. Skylar looks just so much like my Minka-- wish I had known her at this itty-bitty age!!! (Might save some of your pics of Skylar to imagine my baby that size ahahah!)


----------

